
Why it's Better to be an Asshole - michalu
http://structureanddiscipline.com/on-being-an-asshole/
======
gchokov
This is just pathetic.

~~~
andriesm
Some of the conclusions are wonky, but the line of reasoning is not that far
off, and the facts he references correspond reasonably with discoveries in the
field of evolutionary psychology.

I also can relate to the implied personal narrative, of the once nice guy
sucker, who in utter disgust with the results that he got from it, transforms
into the asshole like a butterfly from the cryssalis ;-)

I'm a little older, and have had a large number of relationships and flings,
and whilst this guy sounds a bit embittered, his approach is not a bad
starting place, and certainly much better for you than the present beta bitch
climate of social justice where feelings are more important than facts.

Maybe the guys being critical of the article should consider listing the parts
they most strongly disagree with.

Then again, this topic is a bit off from what HN is intended for...

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
Evolutionary psychology is still largely confined to the theoretical and
suffers a lot from retrospective curve fitting[0] (for the current state of
the field). So it's ironic you're accusing the current generation of being
blinded by feelings

There's a lot, of less junk research on the importance of altruism in human
society that seem to present the opposite conclusions (disregarding the false
dichotomy between being "nice" and confidence etc)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolutionary_psychology#Recept...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolutionary_psychology#Reception)

[1]
[http://www.oxfordscholarship.com/view/10.1093/acprof:oso/978...](http://www.oxfordscholarship.com/view/10.1093/acprof:oso/9780195341065.001.0001/acprof-9780195341065)
(sci-hub if you don't have acedemic access)

